# What's the dealio with Soma?



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I've been kicking around the idea of building another fixed gear, but it will be a 3rd bike so I want it to basically be a cheaper parts bin build. I had kind of forgot about Soma, but decided to go check out the Juice and see what they were running price wise these days. Looks like the website still has info from 2018. Did they essentially close up shop?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

BTI appears to have Soma frames in stock, so they're still available.

the Juice does not have a good reputation for durability.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> BTI appears to have Soma frames in stock, so they're still available.
> 
> the Juice does not have a good reputation for durability.


I know, none of their frames really do. I hadn't heard much about them for a couple years and was thinking maybe they updated and addressed some things. Even if they're in stock somewhere, I wouldn't buy that version.


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

Terrible customer service. I had a b side which the rear drop out rotated upwards from the disc brake. You can tell they solved this issue with the last iteration of design, but I think this was a known issue for awhile. Impossible to get a hold of. I had a front rack from them too, which sheared off at the attachment point. A simple fix, had to email about 5 different people over the course of several months to finally locate a replacement after their customer service would essentially ghost you for weeks. You would think they'd just mail it but they a tually invoiced me like $5 to send it.


----------



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of building another fixed gear, but it will be a 3rd bike so I want it to basically be a cheaper parts bin build.


I realize you have a Japhy, but Esker is doing a summer sale right now. I was able to snag frame shipped to my door for a very reasonable price. I have a Krampus, plan is to make the Esker a SS with a Fox 34. Just a thought.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of building another fixed gear, but it will be a 3rd bike so I want it to basically be a cheaper parts bin build. I had kind of forgot about Soma, but decided to go check out the Juice and see what they were running price wise these days. Looks like the website still has info from 2018. Did they essentially close up shop?


Cool plan. Once i get my spare 29er wheel back from a friend I plan on buying a 6bolt cog for a fixed option on my SS. I will probably get addicted and need a dedicated fixed mtb. If you have any general comments or advice on differences from SS i would be interested to hear. I have ridden a fixed touring bike for a few decades so i have an idea of what i am getting into… just never tried fixed mtb.


----------

